# My personal best LM today went around 23 inchs sweet!!!



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Heading to alum in the morning so i took my tackle with me and hit my favorite farm pond on the way to work. And i was rewarded with a sweet catch. Didn't have my scales with me so iam only guessing at the weight of around 5.5 to 6lbs and i marked my leg and measured it off at work and it is 23inchs were the fish was. Thats with the fish tail fin touching the dock and the fish held agianst my leg. Nice fish. I have some pics i will post tomorrow. :B


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job Jerry. I know you'll be back after him again!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I have seen bigger fish in this pond than the one i caught today.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Now I know you'll be back after his BIGGER brother


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Jerry!!! Congrats. Bring the camera next time


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

My biggest is a 19 7/8(not squeezing the tail like I think? some people do). I was a hawg. All I can say is that I can not imagine what a 23"er would be like. Congrats on the great catch!!! I think those are easier to catch earlier in the year(pre spawn).


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I have the pic it will get posted iam at work now and fishing alum when i leave.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

how did you mark your leg? don't tell me you did not have a marker and had to use hunting knife...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I caught like a 10 3/4" gill a few years back from a pond down by Chillicothe..new it was a big gill...laid it accross my hand and I just happened to have a small cut from work on my wrist and the fish lined up perfect with that cut..measured it once I got home...far as I know the fish is still in there.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice! That is one heck of a bass!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice Fish! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice fish, I've had 2 mounted 1 was 21.5" long and the other 22.0". both were 6 lb 13 oz. i'd guess yours to be bigger. Just think if she would have been full of eggs.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

By the way, both were weighed on meat scales at the local market.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good Job jerry, thats a hog indeed...


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Nothing to measure with so with the fish next to my leg and the tail touching the dock it came to the top of my knee cap measured that distance at work with a tape measure and it was 23 inchs iam not saying it was precise but here are the pics of the fish.

Ya she would have been a hog if full of eggs.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I would love to catch a toad before the year is up. Nice catch.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations thats a really nice fish...meant to say that on my previous before I seen the pics.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Nice lookin bass Jerry...Congrats!!!

I put hash marks on our fishing poles, I use pretty nail polish. I start with twelve inches and mark it off every two inches all the way up to twenty-four inches. That way you don't have to dig for a tape measurer. You just lay your fish against your pole and you know how long she was.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice bass ya got there Fish4fun. Way to go!

CG


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Basskisser1 said:


> Nice lookin bass Jerry...Congrats!!!
> 
> I put hash marks on our fishing poles, I use pretty nail polish. I start with twelve inches and mark it off every two inches all the way up to twenty-four inches. That way you don't have to dig for a tape measurer. You just lay your fish against your pole and you know how long she was.


Ditto to bass kisser, but I dont put that many marks on there I usually only do one, all my rods have a mark at 12" but my noodle rod, it has one at 27".


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish indeed,jerry


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerry you need to catch those in your tournaments, that way we'd see your name at the top of the list!  
Sweet fish Man.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey That's my Pond!!! j/k

Nice fish bud!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, and yes dale i do need to find them in the tournaments and it would be sweet.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Really nice bass!! I'd take 5 of them in a tournament any day!!!!  WB


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sweet fish


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice Fish!


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

I'm not trying to bark up anyone's tree, but 6 lbs. may be a stretch. Definitely a beauty of a fish though. Looks like it's in the 3-4 lb. range.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I would agree


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no way a 23" bass goes less than 4#. I would say it would have to be very thin to go under 5#. I know the fish calculators are not terribly accurate but try it with a 23" fish. The fish would have to be only 9" girth to be under 4# and there is no way that fish is only 9" girth. I would say it definitely was well over 5#.

I don't think guys come across 23" fish very often. That is a really nice fish.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Jerry,that photo I showed you of that 8lb.3oz. bass I caught a few years ago,I'm looking at it now,and that fish went 22.3".It was a fat pig though,but I would guess you're fish at around 6lbs.-easy.


----------



## bluegillbait (Jun 29, 2006)

THis is my first post on here, but I've been ready theses post for a while now. It seems that everytime a Team OGF catch's a bass, everybody on this site kiss their butt. I don't get it. The bass was nice but it's not 6 pounds, it's thin.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

bluegillbait said:


> THis is my first post on here, but I've been ready theses post for a while now. It seems that everytime a Team OGF catch's a bass, everybody on this site kiss their butt. I don't get it. The bass was nice but it's not 6 pounds, it's thin.


 The saddest thing about that post is that you have been hanging around and reading for a while now and you only join the site as a member to voice your conspiracy theory. The truth is everyone is entitled to their own opinion on the fish although I doubt that Jerry cares to hear them. As he said he only measured the fish length and not weight. We could make this a long unproductive post disputing it but that would be fruitless and that is not why Jerry posted the picture. Jerry was undoubtedly excited about catching that fish I would be as well.

Welcome to the OGF site. I hope you find it as enjoyable as everyone else does.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

great fish, congrats.


----------



## bluegillbait (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you bkr...


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

I hate to add to this junk, but bluegillbait is 100% correct. If team OGF gets a bass, it seems a little blown out of proportion. The last bass that he posted a couple weeks back he "guessed" it was 3 pounds. I think the rest of us wouldn't have even taken a picture of something that small since it only looked like a pound and a half. I'm all for showing off fish that are caught, but Santa Claus needs to bring some digital scales to a couple of the OGF-ers. 

This last bass is very nice. 6 pounds seems to be a stretch though. I will go up on my last guess though. I'll give you 4-4.5 lbs max. 6 lbs is just horsepoo

Good luck this weekend folks.

Basscheeks in the wind


----------



## bluegillbait (Jun 29, 2006)

WoW!! That's gonna leave some bruises!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Those fish weights are just guess as i stated in my post when i made them and i have a digital scale and have weighed enough fish with them and at tournaments to have a pretty good idea what a fish would weigh.

As for the comments on Team OGF people always talking up fish thats just obsured. I try to read all the post that come threw this site and have congratulated many people on there catchs.

As Brian has stated I was very happy to catch that fish and i really could care less what you think one way or the other. To come on the site just to bash on a guy for the fish he catchs says alot about you. Iam not one to lie or brag i post pics for those that want to see them and have given out alot of information and checked lake conditions for people i don't even know to help people out.

I guess the one fish i have posted that was 3.9lbs on my digital scale probably is just a 12inch fish that weighs 1lb also.

People like you guys are half the reason that alot of people don't post. Your sole purpose is to come on hear and tear a person down and destroy there post. Get a grip and go do some fishing.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

basscheeks said:


> I hate to add to this junk, but bluegillbait is 100% correct. If team OGF gets a bass, it seems a little blown out of proportion.
> This last bass is very nice. 6 pounds seems to be a stretch though. I will go up on my last guess though. I'll give you 4-4.5 lbs max. 6 lbs is just horsepoo
> 
> Good luck this weekend folks.
> ...


Just because somebody takes a guess at his/her fish's weight so what. I love to see posts w/ pics. I think you might be a little jealous so when you get a bass even close to that let us know! I am sure your camera will be broke though!  j/k. Keep up the good work Fish4Fun. That is a *BEAUTY* and keep the pics rolling in! Congrats on the p.b.


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't post any pics on this site because I live in the stone age and do not have a digital camera, scanner or even a camera phone,..But I do take 35mm pics of all of my nice bass (2 lbs plus),,,,I show them to my family and friends (whether they fish or not(although most of them do) I weigh all of them with a digital scale and it is amazing how everybody thinks my 3.5 pounders are 6+ and my 6+ are 3.5 pounders. Cameras either make you look good or bad, (just ask Britney Spears)....All that matters is that you have the joy to catch them, somebody that has the oportunity to guess the weight was not on the boat..............


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

I apologize if that came across too harsh. I am not trying to stir stuff up and I do like the pics of the all the fish posted on here, in fact it's the first thing I look at when i get on the site. IT's my favorite thing to see along with any fish that comes out of Hoover because I always come out a loser up there. It's great though when everyone fires back the second grade comebacks.

Dale, you made a good point about cameras not showing the accurate sizes. Even in his pics, the second picture makes it look larger than it does in the first picture. Don't take this in the wrong way, i'm just making a comment and there's no need to get fired up. I like the site too much to bash it.

Best of luck to everyone on this long weekend. Looking forward to the pics on Monday!!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

1st off,congrats on a good fish,it's a dandy!!!!
2nd,some of these "new" guys need to start posting pics instead of "bashing" pics.wow!,a complete 13 posts between the 2 of them and they're cutting on other people already.you guys are gonna make friends real fast around here.
it's the exact reason alot of guys don't post pics.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We've had enough of the doughting what he posted guys. Read what he has said here. If your only here to cause problems then please move on to a different thread that you can add to.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

jeffmo said:


> 1st off,congrats on a good fish,it's a dandy!!!!
> 2nd,some of these "new" guys need to start posting pics instead of "bashing" pics.wow!,a complete 13 posts between the 2 of them and they're cutting on other people already.you guys are gonna make friends real fast around here.
> it's the exact reason alot of guys don't post pics.



I agree! Nice fish by the way!


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

O wee lot of haten going on here.  Nice fish!! Sure that one felt great on the end of your line. 6 pound Lm is a nice fish in these parts.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Dale03 said:


> I don't post any pics on this site because I live in the stone age and do not have a digital camera, scanner or even a camera phone,..But I do take 35mm pics of all of my nice bass (2 lbs plus),,,,I show them to my family and friends (whether they fish or not(although most of them do) I weigh all of them with a digital scale and it is amazing how everybody thinks my 3.5 pounders are 6+ and my 6+ are 3.5 pounders. Cameras either make you look good or bad, (just ask Britney Spears)....All that matters is that you have the joy to catch them, somebody that has the oportunity to guess the weight was not on the boat..............


Great post!

Its all how you hold the fish, if jerry was holding it out far like I do in my post the 6lber would have looked like a 12lber.

Nice bass again Jerry...


----------



## LyleStyle (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks like a big 'ol LM to me. Especially in Ohio.


----------

